# Petra Nemcova - Blue Fashion Show Beachwear 'Pinup Stars' Runway in Milan, 22.09.2012 (x33)



## Toolman (24 Sep. 2012)

​


----------



## Sachse (24 Sep. 2012)

nicht unputzig anzuschaun 

:thx: für deinen Engel


----------



## MetalFan (24 Sep. 2012)

Damit hätte ich auch nicht gerechnet!


----------



## Magni (24 Sep. 2012)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Danke dir vielmals, Toolman, für die schöne Petra


----------



## sneaker (25 Sep. 2012)

zu solchen shows muss ich auch mal


----------



## dumm (25 Sep. 2012)

Eine Augenweide, dankeschön!


----------



## Nobody0815 (25 Sep. 2012)

sehr schöne bilder danke :thumbup:


----------



## daetsch (25 Sep. 2012)

Herrliche Bilder. Dankeschön


----------



## TnanG (25 Sep. 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## sossee (25 Sep. 2012)

Traumhafte Girls


----------



## stickyman (26 Sep. 2012)

Besten Dank!


----------



## blizzard87 (26 Sep. 2012)

danke sehr


----------



## DecBlues (27 Sep. 2012)

petra !! hot !


----------



## koftus89 (27 Sep. 2012)

na da sind models dabei - aber hallo. tausend dank für die post.


----------



## clemi4 (30 Sep. 2012)

sooo geil vielen dank!!


----------



## cameltoeman (30 Sep. 2012)

sweet babe


----------



## asseln (1 Okt. 2012)

Super hot!:thumbup:


----------



## gordon01 (1 Okt. 2012)

danke für eine der besten langzeitmodels


----------



## supernegro (1 Okt. 2012)

Ein Traum, Danke


----------



## Adrian61 (1 Okt. 2012)

danke für die süßen :thx:


----------



## Horstilon (1 Okt. 2012)

Extrem Hot


----------



## tezna (5 Okt. 2012)

great pictures thank you


----------



## joeldev8 (19 Okt. 2012)

Still hot. Thanks!


----------



## Davidoff1 (19 Okt. 2012)

Besten Dank für die klasse Bilder!
Gibt es da eigentlich noch mehr von? Von den anderen Mädels, meine ich. Man schaue sich nur die Wahnsinns-Cameltoes an bei den beiden Models auf dem "Gruppenbild"; zweites bzw. drittes Model von links.


----------



## jana2 (19 Okt. 2012)

Dannke für Petra!


----------

